# Alienbee/large flash question!



## Biggs88 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello all. I am thinking about picking up an Alienbee kit. 

I just have a question about studio lighting.

I was a groomsman at a wedding. The photograher set the whole bridal party up on stairs. He shot us useing one strobe. The strobe was about the same size of an alienbee. He had it up about 15 feet in the air pointed in the corner of the 20 foot ceiling in front of us (light stand was about 15feet away from us) at about 45 degrees. That one light lit up everyone great.

My question is:

Would an Alienbee 1600 be able to light up the same?

I am thinking about getting the "digi bee kit"

2       Alienbee's b400	
2	The Paul C. Buff Single Light Carrying Bag	
2	LS3050 10-foot General Purpose Light Stands
1	U48TWB 48-inch Translucent White "Shoot-Thru" Umbrella
1	U48SW 48-inch Silver/White Umbrella

Should I upgrade one of the lights to the 1600 for $135 more?

Im not going to be doing big productions or weddings. Just thought I would leave some room to grow. . . . .


----------



## kundalini (Feb 15, 2011)

Biggs88 said:


> I am thinking about getting the "digi bee kit".


You don't have to stick with their pakages to receive the discount on accessories. It all depends on the number of lights as to how much discount will be applied at checkout.




Biggs88 said:


> Should I upgrade one of the lights to the 1600 for $135 more?


I'd consider at least the 800 for a one light setup.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 15, 2011)

The B800 is only $50 more than the B400, so I'd certainly recommend that upgrade.  The B1600 is even more powerful.  Will you need that power?  It will depend on plenty of factors and you probably won't know just yet.  

As mentioned, don't limit yourself to the 'kits'.  You can add anything there to your cart and the same 'kit discount' gets applied automatically.  

Another important choice will be things like light stands and modifiers.  The cheapest stands are pretty light, I much prefer the heavy duty stands, but they are bigger and heavier to lug around.  I like softboxes better than umbrellas for studio work, but umbrellas are easier to travel with.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 15, 2011)

You can always cut the power down, but you can't ever increase the power of a maxed out light.

Now, with that bit of wisdom, remember that it also might not be easy or effective to cut the power down with what you're shooting. Using a B800 outside with a softbox trying to light two people was a no go for me, but using it indoors where it didn't have to compete for the sun, it worked just fine.


----------

